# We are expanding our Social Media Team!



## Monica (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello Specktrites!

  Our Social Media Crew is expanding and we're looking for 2 digital media curators to join our team. We have experienced massive growth in the last few months and are looking to capitalize on it by expanding our staff dedicated to interacting with our followers. Here are the details:

Are you a social media guru? Looking to get some real world experience for your resume or need to fulfill an internship? Specktra is currently recruiting social media superstars to join our team!

Here’s what you’ll need to do the job successfully:



 	A professional demeanor, a friendly attitude, and the ability to work on a remote team.

 


 	Knowledge and passion for all things beauty and the Specktra community.

 


 	The ability to write effective, catchy, and interesting pieces.

 


 	A passion for photography and the ability to take high quality images.

 


 	Be able to develop effective strategies to maximize engagement.

 


Experience with indesign, photoshop, and creating marketing material is preferred. 
 

We are looking for people who are great writers, are creative and can think outside the box, and who are real team players. Understanding our vision and being able to execute while maintaining Specktra’s identity will be key to succeeding in this role! *Preference will be given to any New York residents who are available to attend trade shows and beauty related events as a member of the press on behalf of Specktra.net.*

Now that I’ve given you some idea of what the job entails and you’re still reading, there are also many perks to the position! Not only will you gain valuable experience and training we do fun things as well! You will arrange contests and promotions, interact via social media with brands, arrange and participate in live broadcasts, and much more. Please keep in mind this role is a *volunteer *position andwill expand as we continue to develop our presence and you will have the ability to grow with us.

If this sounds like the right fit for you, please email [email protected] with your resume or a short bio of your past experiences, examples of your writing if available, your specktra username, and answer the following questions:

What would you like to gain from this experience and what skills will you bring to the position?

What are your career aspirations?

What experience do you having working on a remote team?

We look forward to hearing from you!


----------

